# A bad day at the sewing machine



## robert flynt (Jul 12, 2016)

Tried some thing different and couldn't keep my stitches straight.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 12, 2016)

Must be a learning curve involved

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2016)

Aww, quit bragging. Those fabulous knives make up for your crooked sawing Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2016)

Those are great looking knives Robert!

Noob question...would it be possible to make an insert with a nub/pin protruding up next to the foot? It could act as a guide/fence and still be able to make the turns?


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 12, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Must be a learning curve involved


Yes it is very much so! I should have marked my lines but I thought I could use the edge of the sheath as a guide, which was wrong headed. On some the feed caused me to get to close to the edge. Certainly won't do that again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Those are great looking knives Robert!
> 
> Noob question...would it be possible to make an insert with a nub/pin protruding up next to the foot? It could act as a guide/fence and still be able to make the turns?


Yes, I think they sell attachments like that. What I really need is the attachment, they sell, to get the sheath above the table so you can keep the sheath flat and not cause the needle to go through the sheath on an slant when you sew that close to the edge. But such is life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 12, 2016)

Sort of like scroll sawing a line is a good guide but I do not always cut right on it I try it just does not always happen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Jul 12, 2016)

The knife with the hamon is stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Jul 12, 2016)

Lol just saw your other post of the hamon line purpose . Must be past my bed time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 13, 2016)

Those are gorgeous knifes and sheathes, never mind the crooked stitches! The 2nd and 3rd are tops for me, but they are all outstanding! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2016)

Nothing like authentic home made quality products. Striving for perfection is a good thing, but I've got to tell you that you are close to that level. Gorgeous craftsmanship. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 13, 2016)

LOL...you think those are crooked you should see me walk a straight line......I think they add character to the sheaths, and what better way to show off your blade work? I was thinking about a guide too mounted on the foot of the machine...funny how great minds work a like????

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 13, 2016)

Hard to pat much attention to the sheaths with those knives laying next to them. I agree the one with the Hamon is stunning. The antler button is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 13, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Hard to pat much attention to the sheaths with those knives laying next to them. I agree the one with the Hamon is stunning. The antler button is awesome.


Thanks Scott, I plan to send a set of those ram horn scales, to pay you for the red malley burl you sent, as soon as I get a chance to go to the post office.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

